# silvered boo-boo and magnetic septic systems



## motcon (Sep 6, 2003)

i have an orange front safe light and a red kodak bullet safe light. the orange is mounted above my prep table and the red is for me to use to find dropped stuff and peek at prints in the developer if i get impatient (usually do). so i run two test prints on split filtering and settle on the 00 and 5 exposures; ready to do my first print. i expose it and slide it into the tray of developer. i typically glove only one hand, my left, and with it i was agitating the tray. 15 seconds passed and i was feeling impatient; go figure. with my right hand i reached for the red safe light. i have no clue where my head was at the time, but i didn't even realize that it wasn't on and i combed the floor with my right hand to locate it. i found it. i was then clued into the fact that it wasn't working. i played with the wire at the entry area. no go. 45 seconds gone. gently tapping it on the floor did nothing, either. a full minute had elapsed. 

'what the f*ck'

i stopped agitating the tray and then focused my attention on fixing the light; no way would it get the best of me. i unscrewed the red bullet from the base. seems as though the bulb had become loose, so i tightened it and voila - light. i fastened the red bullet back on to the base......

i was lost tonight. for some reason i couldn't think beyond the moment. so welcome to my solarized world:
















eh, it's not over. i have a 2nd full bath right near my darkroom, so i keep my negs and paper in there when not in use. the temperature is naturally controlled and i have a dehumidifier in there as well.  i put the negs in the cabinet and the paper that i had used on top of the paper pile. i turned and took 3 steps and heard an avalanche of cardboard and plastic. 

and a splash.

'no'................. 'no'. 

i turned, then walked back into the bathroom. all i could do was close my eyes, tilt my head to the right at a 25 degree angle, and breathe in deeply. an entire 100 sheet box of 5x7  paper had fallen into the toilet. 

i am now listening to Miles Davis while drinking some beer and Chopin vodka. life is grand.


----------



## Dew (Sep 11, 2003)

*wheww* ... i would have had a couple glasses of scotch .. after i vented for a few hrs :x


----------

